# Carputer!



## bdphifer (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello,

I am a newbie to this set of forums - very interesting!

I am trying to figure out a way to include a bunch of tech items to my minivan (2005 Honda Odyssey). I want to end up with GPS and mp3 up front, and Video viewing in the rear (possibility of upgrading to video games in the future).

In general I want to end up as inexpensive as possible. So my thought was to install a "carputer" or car PC that will handle GPS and mp3 (on a video screen that I can install in the double-din). I hope to use this as well for the rear which is the heart of my issues. How do I go about spliting one PC into 2 audio and video sources? Also what do I use for adding AM/FM radio to a PC?

Most of the items that I would need should be DC (obviously!) but I do have an AC outlet in the rear of the vehicle.

Any thoughts are greatly appreciated! 

TIA


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

err... i know i'm not an admin or anything... but isn't this supposed to be in the automotives subforum?


----------



## bdphifer (Feb 9, 2008)

In reality this is a question related to any PC, that is why I put it here instead of Auto. I was wondering how to control a second set of audio and video from one PC. I would think (hope!) that the fact that it is in a car should not matter.

Thanks!


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hmmm... I work alot around cars and computers. Never put 2 together. I would assume you would not need a computer in the vehicle to control the audio. I' am sure they have a control panel or something you can buy to do that.


----------



## bdphifer (Feb 9, 2008)

themisiek1 said:


> Hmmm... I work alot around cars and computers. Never put 2 together. I would assume you would not need a computer in the vehicle to control the audio. I' am sure they have a control panel or something you can buy to do that.


I want to have GPS as well as MP3, and I prefer the PC-based versions, because they update cheaper and easier. I have a large amount of mp3, so I figured that it would be easier to run something like iTunes on a PC rather than spending $$$ on a connection for an iPod. My hope was to also run movies from the PC to a screen in the rear. This way I would also not have to run DVDs all the time, and that would make operating up front easier!

The PCs are in the neighborhood of $300 with a screen in the front ($100) and a head unit that does GPS and DVD are $4-500 usually b4 an ipod connection.

Thanks!


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

I get what your saying. Yea it definitely is possible. I have actually seen such set ups. I don't know much how to build it, make it, or what pieces to buy but I have seen em lol.


----------



## bdphifer (Feb 9, 2008)

If a put two Audio and video cards in, can I direct what source goes to what card?

Is it that easy?


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

well, most video cards nowadays support dual displays, so you should do fine with just one. i'm not sure about audio, though. but keep in mind: you're going to need a pretty big computer, if you're going to put in 2 of everything!


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

I think you could consider this a media center type of thing. But there is a way to control what shows up on what screen. Just not sure how everything would hook up and plug in.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

hey check it out http://www.overclock.net/mobile-phones-smartphones-pocket-pcs/292062-carputer.html


----------

